# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Doppelherz Aktiv-Meno

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## malwa

Jestem na początku tego trudnego okresu w życiu kobiety.Jeszcze miesiączkuję,ale już się zaczynały uderzenia gorąca.Po dwóch tygodniach takich potów poszłam do apteki i poprosiłam o jakiś środek zaradczy.Polecono mi aktiv-meno.Muszę zaznaczyć,że należę do niedowiarków jeżeli chodzi o wszelkie suplementy ,a z lekarstw stosuję tylko od czasu do czasu tabletkę na  ból głowy .Po tygodniu stosowania  stwierdziłam,że to pomaga.Biorę już drugie opakowanie i uderzeń gorąca nie mam.Oby tak dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem na początku tego trudnego okresu w życiu kobiety.Jeszcze miesiączkuję,ale już się zaczynały uderzenia gorąca.Po dwóch tygodniach takich potów poszłam do apteki i poprosiłam o jakiś środek zaradczy.Polecono mi aktiv-meno.Muszę zaznaczyć,że należę do niedowiarków jeżeli chodzi o wszelkie suplementy ,a z lekarstw stosuję tylko od czasu do czasu tabletkę na  ból głowy .Po tygodniu stosowania  stwierdziłam,że to pomaga.Biorę już drugie opakowanie i uderzeń gorąca nie mam.Oby tak dalej.



Któregoś dnia też weszłam na forum poczytać jak internautki opisują swoją menopauzę i jakich taletek zażywają aby sobie pomóc i co ważne wypowiadała się córka jednej z pań która opisywała jak jej mama cierpiała gdy zaczęła się jej menopauza  .Więc poszła do apteki i poprosiła farmaceutkę aby jej doradziła i wtedy kupiła  mamie Activ-Meno tabletki sojowe i za parę dni zauważyły prawie natychmiastową poprawę. Pomyślałam skoro jest to soja może spróbuje.
Aktiv Meno polecam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  biorę od 2lat ze wspaniałym skutkiem mam brak jakichkolwiek oznak menopałzy lek naprawdę niedrogi brałam 1 tablętkę dziennie zawsze rano  nie żałujcie dziewczyny tych 20 zł naprawdę warto przekonacie się same 

ja czuje się bardzo dobrze koleżanki mi zazdroszczą że nie mam  żadnych objawów tej babskiej przypadłości wyglądam młodo jak na swój wiek a mam 60 lat prowadzę jeszcze działalność gosp .

----------


## Alinka3

U mnie działanie nastąpiło po zażyciu 20 tabletek. Przez  kolejnych 20 dni czułam się bardzo dobrze do czasu jak dostałam miesiączki. Chce tu zaznaczyć, że podczas miesiączki też przyjmowałam ten lek. Po miesiączce dolegliwości powróciły ale nie w takim stopniu jak przed - zanim zaczęłam przyjmować tabletki. A muszę powiedzieć drogie panie, że w nocy budziłam się 10-12 razy (miałam takie okropne uderzenia gorąca, niesamowicie się pociłam a następnie  marzłam). W tej chwili przyjmuję Aktiv Menoz pomimo lekkich wybuchów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam to otourl.pl/951w  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Goraco polecam.Stosuje od 20 grudnia .......po okolo 20 dniach gdy juz troche zaczelam tracic nadzieje bo nic sie nie zmienialo....goraco,poty czasem nawet co 2 godz  :Frown:  nawet w nocy budzilam sie kilka razy zlana potem  :Frown:  .....nagle blogi spokoj  :Smile: )w nocy spie spokojnie a w ciagu dnia owszem czuje wzrost cisnienia,lekkie cieplo po karku,przesuwajace sie do glowy ale nie ma pocenia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jest super  :Smile:  Zadowoleni tez domownicy bo na zewnatrz temp -10 a ja ciagle otwieralam okna :P podsumowujac POLECAM.

----------


## waleeed12

Zadowoleni tez domownicy bo na zewnatrz temp -10 a ja ciagle otwieralam okna :P podsumowujac POLECAM.


waleeed

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję już kilka lat... Bardzo polecam !

----------


## 1234

Biorę tabletki już 10 dni i nie ma żadnej poprawny w nocy budzę się kilka razy bo mam takie uderzenia . Cały dzień jestem bardzo zmęczona i rozdrażniona ponieważ już od kilku miesięcy nie śpię w nocy , może ktoś ma lepszy sposób na te uderzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany_Karol

Dzień dobry,
 poszukuje opinii o różnych suplementach diety. Rozważam terapię hormonalną jednak obawiam się skutów ubocznych, do tego mam historie nowotworowe (rak piersi) w bliskiej rodzinie. Nie jestem nosicielem wadliwego genu BRC ale mimo wszystko z tyłu głowy coś mi podpowiada żeby nie iść w stronę terapii zastępczej.

Pytanie do Pań zadowolonych z suplementacji tym preparatem: jak długo czekałyście na efekty, poprawę samopoczucia? Czy oprócz suplementów zmieniłyście dietę, znacząco zmieniłyście styl życia, np. ćwiczenia?

----------


## Maryla6

Myślę, ze o realnych efektach można mówić po co najmniej 3-4 tygodniach. Nie ma środków, które działają od razu. Ja biorę te tabletki mniej więcej od roku i poprawa jest ogromna. Jak pomyślę o sobie sprzed roku to jakby zupełnie inna osoba. Nie mam takich uderzeń goraca, jestem bardziej aktywna, dobrze śpię. 

Diety nie zmieniłam, bo zawsze jadłam zdrowo, moze trochę więcej warzyw strączkowych wprowadziłam, bo podobno pomagają. Ruch owszem, nie mam co prawda formy na siłownię czy bieganie, ale gorąco polecam nordic walking. Jeśli tylko pogoda pozwala chodzimy z koleżankami kilka kilometrów. Czuję się potem jak nowo narodzona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany_Karol

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Wiem, że aktywność fizyczna jest ważna, zwłaszcza, że metabolizm już nie ten sam i mam wrażenie, że kg nabywam z powietrza! ;/
Warzywa strączkowe bardzo lubię, od zawsze bo trochę próbowałam diety wegańskiej i wegetariańskiej. Ostatecznie przystałam na jedzeniu mięsa może 1 raz na tydzień lub rzadziej. Staram się ruszać, kocham basen i próbuję wypracować nawyk chodzenia tam w każdą sobotę rano. Wiadomo jak to z nawykami, pewnie zadziałają po ok. 3 m-cy. Plus spacery z psem, regularne. To od zawsze. 
Póki co kupiłam Doppelherz Meno activ forte za rekomendacją farmaceuty + mleko sojowe do kawy i owsianki. Czekam na wizytę do ginekologa endokrynologa i zobaczymy co dalej. Trochę się niepokoję o cukier, bo moja mama boryka się cukrzycą właśnie od ok. 55 roku życia, na szczęście leczyła ją zawsze dietą i właśnie ruchem. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Maryla6

Dobry wybór. Podobno warto też do diety włączyć olej lniany, ja próbuję od kilku dni, ma specyficzny smak, ale np. łyżka do sałatki nawet pasuje i powoli się przekonuję. Efektów jeszcze oczywiście nie widzę, za wcześnie, ale sporo dobrych opinii przeczytałam w internecie. Oczywiście suplementów nie odstawiam (ja mam ten zwykły actov-meno), bo działają, ale może razem z olejem będzie jeszcze lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany_Karol

Spróbuj również z witaminą d3. Dodatkowo w okresie zimowym suplementuj wit C. Działa cuda! Ew. zjadaj całą cytrynę lub pęczek natki pietruszki  :Smile: 

Powodzenia!

----------


## Maryla6

Witaminę d3 mam już w swoim aktiv meno, dawka chyba wystarczająca, jest na opakowaniu, ze zaspokaja 100% dziennego zapotrzebowania. Czy to za mało?

----------

